# Mein Headset Mod dt770 Pro + Mic



## bassmantommy (23. Februar 2014)

Hier mal Bilder von meinem Headset Mod

Materialien:

[url=http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/881258/Hama-Notebook-VoIP-Mikrofon/?ref=home&rt=home&rb=1]Hama Notebook VoIP-Mikrofon im Conrad Online Shop | 881258
SpeaKa Klinke Verlängerungskabel Klinkenstecker 3.5 mm / Klinkenbuchse 3.5 mm Schwarz 2 m im Conrad Online Shop | 325094
dazu noch ein bisschen stabilen Faden oder auch kleine Kabelbinder
Man kann den Schaumstoff abnehmen um zu gucken wo sich die Löcher des Mikrofonmembrans befinden. Wie man auf dem einen Foto sieht habe ich die Stelle mit einem Edding gekennzeichnet.

Angeschlossen ist das gute Teil an einer Asus Xonar U7
Die Tonqualität des Microfons ist sehr gut, laut den Kameraden im TS.
Durch den starken Faden sitzt das alles bombenfest. Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Februar 2014)

Perfekt, sieht gut aus 

Habe ich hier auch schon öfters empfohlen, danke für deine Rückmeldung


----------



## Darkseth (2. März 2014)

Das Mikro ist interessant. Kannst du was zur Sprachqualität sagen? Evtl, wenn es so 50cm weit entfernt steht?
(Idealerweise verglichen zum Zalman Mic1, falls du das hast^^)

Das Teil könnte ich ja mal perfekt an die Phoebus Tischbox anschließen


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (2. März 2014)

Hat gewisse Ähnlichkeiten zu meiner Konfiguration aus:
DT 990 + Zalman Mic. + Fatal1ty Gaming Headset Mikro"arm"


----------



## Darkseth (2. März 2014)

Wieso nutzt du nicht einfach direkt das Mikro vom fatal1ty? Finde ich persönlich besser/hochwertiger als das Zalman mic, weil es deutlich weniger nebengeräusche mit aufnimmt. (schade, dass ich meins verloren hab....)


----------



## bassmantommy (2. März 2014)

Einen Vergleich zum Zalman habe ich nicht. Es funktioniert auch mit 50cm Abstand, jedoch sind die Nebengeräusche dann sehr stark zu hören.


----------



## lex23 (2. März 2014)

Genial, genau sowas bastel ich mir auch.


----------



## Tuerkay (9. März 2014)

Mit ein wenig Zeit und Geld lässt sich immer was Schickes machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonRottweiler (1. April 2014)

@bassmantommy: sehr cool, so wollte ich mir das eigentlich auch abgucken bis ich das Bild von Tuerkay entdeckt habe.

@tuerkay: was du dir da gebastelt hast sieht aber auch echt geil aus. Könntest du das mal etwas näher erläutern was du da mit deinem DT-990 gemacht hast?


----------



## Bodolive (17. April 2014)

Die endlösung von Tuerkay sieht sehr gut aus, wahrscheinlich die beste Lösung und so schwierig sieht das auch nicht aus zu machen. Will mir jetz auch sowas zsmbasteln, bin gespannt wie das geht  mfg


----------



## killathe (14. Mai 2014)

Da es mich auch interessiert hat, habe ich mal bei Tuerkay in den Verlauf geschaut. Hier ist wenigstens ein kleiner Hinweis auf das was er gemacht hat:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/269500-rueckkopplung-nach-headphone-mod.html


----------



## Lui21 (7. Juni 2014)

Bei mir funktioniert das nicht. Mein PC und meine Xonar u7 wollen das Verlängerungskabel nicht erkennen... Das Mikro an sich funktioniert aber


----------



## Jeanboy (7. Juni 2014)

Dann scheint das Verlängerungskabel defekt zu sein?


----------



## Lui21 (7. Juni 2014)

Ne... Habe 2.. 1 davon ist komplett neu


----------



## Jeanboy (7. Juni 2014)

Komisch  Kann mir das dann nicht erklären


----------



## HeisenbergPC (8. Juni 2014)

Nette Idee muss ich später auch mal testen.


----------



## Vaykir (19. Juni 2014)

Bei mir sah das so aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkseth (19. Juni 2014)

lol musste sogar lachen bei der konstruktion.

Wenn es dumm aussieht aber funktioniert, ist es nicht dumm


----------



## Vaykir (19. Juni 2014)

hat leider nur temporär funktioniert  aber mein modmic ist mittlerweile da, deswegen hats die konstruktion nach knapp 6 wochen endlich in die tonne geschafft


----------



## CSOger (26. August 2014)

*@bassmantommy*
Danke erstmal für die Bilder.

Habe mir das ganze nachgebaut.
Gleiches Mikro (wirklich völlig ausreichend was die Sprachqualität angeht) bei Conrad gekauft paar Kabelbinder und ne Verlängerung.
Das ganze an einem DT 990 Pro befestigt.

Nur ne kleine Änderung gemacht...das Mikro ist nicht fest am Kopfhörer.
So kann ich es bei Bedarf abnehmen.


----------



## Zureh (8. September 2014)

Sieht echt sehr gut aus  Ich werde es mir wohl die Tage nachbauen.



bassmantommy schrieb:


> Man kann den Schaumstoff abnehmen um zu gucken wo sich die Löcher des Mikrofons befinden. Wie man auf dem einen Foto sieht habe ich die Stelle mit einem Edding gekennzeichnet.



Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wozu man das braucht. Kannst du das bitte etwas erläutern?


----------



## bassmantommy (8. September 2014)

Das Mikrofon hat, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, nur auf der einen Seite ein Membran. Es ist daher von Vorteil diese Seite zum Mund auszurichten...


----------



## Tuerkay (19. September 2014)

Ich würde euch zu einem Selbstgebauten Mikrofon raten. Mikrofonkapsel + Schwanenhals + Leitungen + Klinkenstecker + Schrumpfschlauch. Kosten 5 - 10€ und super für VoIP geeignet.


----------



## virus190 (19. September 2014)

Ja habe es auch mit einem Schwanenhals, ist die einfachste und billigste Lösung, finde ich.


----------



## Jeanboy (19. September 2014)

Tuerkay schrieb:


> Ich würde euch zu einem Selbstgebauten Mikrofon raten. Mikrofonkapsel + Schwanenhals + Leitungen + Klinkenstecker + Schrumpfschlauch. Kosten 5 - 10€ und super für VoIP geeignet.


 
Und warum? Sieht deutlich mehr nach Bastelei aus und ist nicht günstiger


----------



## Tuerkay (19. September 2014)

Es ist mehr Arbeit die anfällt, jedoch hat man dadurch ein stabileres Mikrofon mit besserer Tonqualität. Ich habe für mein jetztiges Mikrofon auch nur knapp 6€ gezahlt und den Schwanenhals von einem alten Mikrofon genommen. Man kann auch einen dicken Kupferdraht nehmen.
Ich habe davor einige verschiedene fertige Mikrofone zwischen 3 - 12€ getestet und nach Aussagen der anderen Gesprächsteilnehmer aus TS und Mumble, war meine Stimme mit dem Selbstgebauten Mikrofon am klarsten.


----------



## interpo21 (30. Oktober 2014)

danke für deine config. habs 1 zu 1 nachgebaut  ist super!


----------



## TheLo0s (18. November 2014)

Hier mal meine Variante:
- Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro
- Zalman mic
- USB Ventilator Schwanenhals
- Kelttband

funzt optimal für den angestrebten Zweck (TS, Skype usw)... Und man kanns ganz einfach abkletten und hat wieder nen normalen KH 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micman09 (18. November 2014)

Gibt es für das cutom one pro nicht sogar ein mikro zum nachrüsten? 
Oder verwechsel ich da was?

Edit. 

https://m.thomann.de/de/beyerdynami...origin=boost&gclid=CMvUv8bMhMICFSUUwwod2j4A4g

Warum so eine bastelorgie? Ok der preis wäre ein argument


----------



## TheLo0s (18. November 2014)

Ja gibt eins, aber ich sehs nicht ein 50€ dafür zu zahlen, da es von der Sprachqualität nicht besser als das Zalman sein soll 

Aber schöner sieht natürlich das originale aus!


----------



## Jaytie (11. September 2016)

Ich danke dem Ersteller hier mal verspätet!  Hab das Ganze nachgebaut. Der Preis vom Modmic erschien mir etwas übetrieben


----------

